# التعريب بين الواقعية والعاطفة



## Ezzat_Baroudi (16 يونيو 2008)

اللغة العربية معبرة وقوية وهي جميلة ولغة أهل الجنة وذلك مما لاشك فيه ولكن لاتنسوا أخواني ان ‏جميع أخبار الصناعات والمعدات الجديدة والكاتالوجات باللغة الانكليزية ونحن لم نصل لمستوى ‏التصنيع المتطور و مازلنا وللأسف مستهليكين

فعندما نعلم المهندسين باللغة العربية نكون قد حرمناهم من مواكبة التطور العلمي وهذه تجربة ‏سورية
اسئلوا المهندسين السوريين ماهو عائقكم بالعمل فيقولوا اللغة‎ ‎الأنكليزية أو الأجنبية

أنا مهندس سوري ولمست ذلك بوضوح ولا فضل الله علي بتعلم اللغة أثناء داستي بالجامعة حيث ‏دفعت مايقارب العشرة الاف دولار ومع ذلك وجدت صعوبة في المصطلحات‎ ‎‏.‏

أنا مع الحفاظ على لغتنا الجميلة ولكن بطرق أخرى

ومثال بسيط جدا, أنتم تعلمون جميعا أن جميع أجهزة المستشفيات الطبية هي للأسف صناعة غير ‏عربية ‏
كيف تريد من مهندس درس الهندسة الطبية باللغة العربية أن يقراء كاتالوج التشغيل والصيانة باللغة ‏العربية, وكيف تريد منه أن يسافر الى بلد أجنبي ليجري دورة على جهاز الأكس ريX-Ray ‎‏ ‏

أما أذا وصلنا إلى اليابان أو حتى ماليزيا فيمكن عندها أن ندرس ونترجم باللغة العربية

وهناك مشكلة أخرى وهي أن العرب لم يعربوا المصطلحات الأجنبية بنفس الكلمات العربية فمثلا ‏كلمة ‏voltage‏ عربت في سوريا توتر أو جهد وعربت في مصر ضغط‏
وكلمة ‏lighting‏ عربية في سورية والسعودية على أنها إنارة وعربت في الاردن ومصر على أنها ‏إضاءة
‏,انا سبق وشاركت بترجمة العديد من المصطلحات ورأيت الفرق

لذا إعذروني إخواني إذا قلت لكم العاطفة شيء والواقع شيء أخر, أن أعشق لغتي وأحبها ولكن أرى ‏من واقع تجربة حقيقية ان العلوم العلمية يجب أن تدرس باللغة الانكليزية ‏

و كم من صديق لي ذكر لي عن فشله وندمه بعدم تعلم الهندسة باللغة الانكليزية‏

وأخيرا أشكركم على رحابة صدركم وأتمنى أن لا يفسد الخلاف للود قضية ‏
ولكم جزيل الشكر ‏


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (16 يونيو 2008)

بالمناسبة أرجوا نسيت أ، أقول أن كل شركات العالم الكبيرة تتخذ اللغة الانكليزية كلغة أساسية حتى لوكانت ألمانية أو فرنسية مثل شركة سيمنز أو شنايدر وإذا زرت الموقع فتجد منه نسخة إنكليزية أن أن كل معظم العلوم الموجودة بلغات أخرى فتم ترجمتها الى النكليزية
والرابط التالي هو مثال على أكبر الشركات الالمانية سيمنس (siemens)
http://w1.siemens.com/entry/cc/en/


----------



## ahmed_civil (20 يونيو 2008)

وفقك الله........


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (8 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (8 أغسطس 2008)

كل من يلزم الطالب أو المهندس بعدم تعلم لغة البلاد التي يستورد منها المواد ومصادر التلقي العلميه فهو غير منصف للغه العربيه .
نحن ضد ان يتخرج جيل لايعي العربيه الفصحى ولا يتعامل بها(( والتكلم بلغة الاعاجم لغير ضرورة نفاق )).
كما يقول ابن تيميه في اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم .
فلنتعلم اللغه العربيه اولا .
ومن ثم لنتعلم اللغه المعينه التي نحتاجها في دراستنا وتخصصاتنا .
وحتى الدعاة الآن يركزون على تعلم اللغات الحيه , وهناك قنوات دعويه اسلاميه باللغه الانكليزيه وبلغات اخرى يديرها ويشرف عليها , دعاة عرب .
يعني ان نعرب المناهج ومصادر التلقي لازالت عند الغرب .
ولا زلنا نستجدي منهم كل شي هذا غير ممكن.
يمكن ان يكون ذلك اذا استطاعت الدبلوماسيه والحكومات العربيه فرض نفسها وجعل اللغه العربيه اساسيه لدى الغرب وان تفتح الشركات لمواقعها فرعا باللغه العربيه .
شكرا على الموضوع .


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (8 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أخي سعد كلامك جميل وأنا أؤيدك بأن نتعلم اللغة العربية الفصحى وأن نطبقها وخصوصا في قنواتنا الفضائية
ومن ثم لنتعلم اللغه المعينه التي نحتاجها في دراستنا وتخصصاتنا لأن هذا سبيل الإنتقال للتطور 
وهي مرحلة إنتقالية ولكن لابد منها 
شكرا على على المشاركة الجميلة


----------



## مهاجر (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*للمتابعة*

السلام عليكم

أشكرك اخي عزت 

لك تقديري على طرح هذا الموضوع 

هذا اثبات مروري على الموضوع ولي عودة بإذن الله




ezzat76 قال:


> اللغة العربية معبرة وقوية وهي جميلة ولغة أهل الجنة وذلك مما لاشك فيه ولكن لاتنسوا أخواني ان ‏جميع أخبار الصناعات والمعدات الجديدة والكاتالوجات باللغة الانكليزية ونحن لم نصل لمستوى ‏التصنيع المتطور و مازلنا وللأسف مستهليكين
> 
> فعندما نعلم المهندسين باللغة العربية نكون قد حرمناهم من مواكبة التطور العلمي وهذه تجربة ‏سورية
> اسئلوا المهندسين السوريين ماهو عائقكم بالعمل فيقولوا اللغة‎ ‎الأنكليزية أو الأجنبية
> ...


----------



## السدوين (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي ezzat76على هذا الفكر الجميل عن الغة العربية وتعلم الهندسة بلغة الانجليزية انا طالب بكلية الهندسة اتعلم الهندسة بلغة الانجليزية ولكن اجد صعوبة كبيرة في التعلم واذا ممكن ان تساعدني في ان اتخطا هذة العقبة


----------



## اميرةالسلام (4 أكتوبر 2008)

اعاننا الله على رد اعتبار للغة العربية


----------



## صناعي1 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

كلامك منطقي و في محله أخي عزت، لكن يبقى الجدل دائما اين و متى نبدأ؟ 
هناك فكرة يتم تداولها احيانا و مفادها ان اللغة حاضنة الفكر و طالما اننا نتعلم بلغة غير لغتنا الاصلية فاننا نقع في حالة تناقض او لنقل ازدواجية ما بين لغتنا و اللغة التي نتلقى العلم بها.

التناقض يحصل ما بين ان طريقة تفكيرنا تتأثر بلغتنا، و حينما نتلقى التعليم بلغة مغايرة ندخل في دوامة ازدواجية اللغة فنحن نفكر و نحتاج الى لغة كي نعبر بها عن ما ينتج عن هذا التفكير و نحتاج الى ثروة لفظية و مصطلحات. اذا كانت اللغة متطورة و قوية كان من السهل استخدامها للتعبير عن الافكار و ان لم يتوفر هذا لجأنا الى لغة اخرى. اللغة الاخرى لن تكون بديلا مثاليا و سيتم التعبير عن الافكار بمستوى يتناسب مع درجة اتقانها و ليس على مستوى حجم الافكار. على سبيل المثال: اذا اراد اي شخص ان يعبر عن اي فكرة بلغة اجنبية سيستخدم ما يعرفه من الالفاظ و المصطلحات و ان كانت معرفته محدوده في اللغة الاجنبية سيعبر بما تسمح له مهارته و قد تضعف فكرته بسبب محدودية معرفته بهذه اللغة و شيئا فشيئا سوف يضيق افق الفكرة بما سمحت له مهارته و تقل فرضة تطور الفكرة.

موضوع التعريب شائك و متداخل لكنه ليس مستحيلا.
ربما المطلوب هو ايجاد نية حقيقية للتعريب و دعم ذلك بشكل كامل مع التوحيد بين الدول العربية و لا ننسى الحاجة الماسة للجهد الابداعي للخروج من المازق الكثيرة التي تحيط بالموضوع.

من وجهة نظري ان التعريب جهد يخفق بشكل شبه كامل بسبب عدم وجود ارادة بالتعريب من قبل الدول العربية و ذلك ليس عن قناعة بعدم جدواه و لكن لأسباب مختلفة تماما، و لنا على الاقل ان نشير للسياسة بأصابع الاتهام.

و عذرا على الاطالة


----------



## بومكحلة (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك أختي izza76 أتفق معك في ماذهبت إليه على أن كل الكتب باللغة الأنقليزية و لكل الشركات كذالك فنحن مثلا في الجزائر كل الشركات تتعامل بالفرنسية و المشكل الاخر الذي ذهبت إليه هو الإختلاف في تعريب المصطلحات قلست من دعاة التعريب حاليا لأننا مازلنا بعيدين كل البعد عن مواكبة ككل هذا التطور الحاصل في العالم 
فأول خطوة يجب القيام بها هي توحيد التعريب و من ثم النظر في التعريب


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (6 ديسمبر 2008)

أتفق معك في الرأي أخي العزيز


----------



## مهندسة جزائرية (5 فبراير 2009)

*عفوا لغة الضاد ف العجز فينا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته...
هذه مهندسة جزائرية عضو جديد في الملتقى تحييكم وبعد أقول...
يا أخي أو أختي ezzat 76 إن العجز ليس في اللغة العربية فحاشاها أن تكون عاجزة فهي أو أي لغة يمكن أن تقدم العلم فليست اللغة هي مقياس العلم و إنما أصحاب اللغة أنفسهم وكي تسيطر أية لغة على الميدان العلمي في العالم يجب أن يسيطر أصحابها سياسيا وعسكريا وهكذا يسيدون هم بأنفسهم لغتهم و ليس أدل على ذلك من سيادة اللغة العربية لعالم العلم و العلوم في عصر الظلمات لأولئك الذين تعتبر أنتم اليوم لغتهم لغة علم عندما كان العرب يملكون زمام الأمور السياسية و العسكرية في العالم، ولم يرق العرب علميا إلا بعد أن ترجموا العلوم اليونانية إلى اللغة العربية، وإن كنت أنتم قد استشهدتم بتضارب الترجمات العربية لنفس الكلمة فذلك ميزة وليست سيئة و لا نقيصة فالعربية واسعة هي البحر في أحشائها الدر كامن فاسأل الغواصين عنها و لكن يجب أن يتحد هؤلاء الغواصون في مجمع لغوي واحد لتوحيد المصطلحات فالمسألة ليست مسألة عجز وتضارب و إنما مسألة توحيد و هذا الجفاء في الوحدة يطغى على كامل الميادين وليس على اللغة فقط وذلك سر العجز فينا، ويستوجب الأمر تضحيات ومضحين لأن أي تغيير سيكون في البداية صعب أو حتى مستحيل و لكن على قدر التضحيات يكون الجزاء فبدلا من أن نقول أن العربية عاجزة لما لا نبذل الجهود كي نبرزها نحن كلغة علم و البداية أن نحترمها و لا ننظر لها بعين النقص فكيف تكون لغة القرآن التي حدث بها النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ الدنيا فقيرة أو عاجزة بالله عليكم؟
شكرا على استقبالكم ردي وعذرا إن بدر مني ما عكر صفو معارضي التعريب.


----------



## م و الأندلسي (8 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

​  إن أي أمة متقدمة و قوية تستمد قوتها من ذاتها و من حسن التصرف في إمكانياتها ناهيك عن تلك التي تستمد قوتها من الإسلام. فالدين (الإسلام) و العلم و الإنطلاق من الذات هي أهم أسباب تقدم الإنسان. في ذلك يكون الهدف في الحياة واظحا. و العلم إن لم يأت بلغة أهله لا يكون ناجعا فيهم. كما يجب أن نتعلم لغة الغير حتى نأخذ عنهم العلوم التي هي نتاج الفكر الإنساني. فالحكمة ظالة المؤمن ينشدها ولو في أهل الشرك أو في الصين.

و من دلائل تقدم أمة هو إنتاجها العلمي بلغتها لأنه إن لم يكن بلغتها فهذا يدل على وجود من هم أقوى منهم و هم أصحاب اللغة التي ينتج بها العلم. فالغرب لا ينتج علومه بلغته فحسب بل إن المبهورين بحظارته ينتجون بلغته و يهملون لغتهم...

عندما كان السلمون أصحاب النفوذ في العالم كان انتاجهم أيضا بلغتهم و كان الغرب يأخذ عنهم و اليوم العكس.

كيف تقيس إذا من هذا المنطلق مدى التقدم العلمي الذي وصلوا إليه ؟؟؟
شكرا للأخت المهندسة الجزائرية


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (26 مارس 2009)

أشكركم على المشاركة في هذا الموضوع


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (11 فبراير 2010)

أتمنى مشاركتم في هذا الموضوع


----------



## مُغترب (11 فبراير 2010)

وعليكم السلام

موضوع جدا مهم حياك الله

بصراحة اللغة الانكليزية جدا مهمة ونحتاج الى اتقانها وليس الى مجرد التواصل فقط

هناك الكثير من المجالات العلمية والثقافية والاجتماعية والسياسية الرياضية وحتى الدينية تحتاج الى لغة انكليزية جيدا جدا لكي يتمكن الفرد من الاندماج في المجتمعات الاخرى والتعبير عن نفسه من خلال اختصاصه ومهاراته ونقل وتبادل الثقافات

للاسف عندنا مواهب كثيرا وعقول نيرة لكن للاسف تقف اللغة عائقا امامهم وتحرمهم من فرص ناجحة ومضمونة

نأمل ان يفكر كل منا في هذا الموضوع لانه مهم جدا لنا وللاجيال القادمة 

لانريد ان نترك انطباعا لدى الغرب باننا على درجة من الضعف من ناحية التواصل اللغوي وان نطور انفسنا ونحاول ان نبتعد عن المترجم قدر المستطاع

شكرا لك اخي الكريم

وموضوعك جداا مهم

تحياتي لك​


----------

